# Herd name help



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

We do not have a herd name YET. Although I think we have one in mind. I think we are going to use "Dutch Loft". My dad was a master breeder of Muff Tumbler Pigeons for 50+ years. He just passed away on dec 10th of CHF and COPD. I am hoping we can use "Dutch Loft" (the name he used for breeding his pigeons) in his honor ☺

I feel like we need something added to the name Dutch Loft.... Like "Dutch Loft Farm" or "Dutch Loft Goats"... Any ideas are welcome!! I'm not the most creative person  

Also, I am newly a member of AGS and ADGA. I want to make sure I have the same heard name with each. What is the easiest way to go about doing this.

Thanks for the help. Hope you all aren't too sick of my newbie questions


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think thats great.

I wouldnt use farm or acres or anything after Dutch Loft. Keep it simple because you dont have many spaces to work with for naming goats if you make it too long (Like I did, so I put in a request to have mine changed to something smaller: End of the line is my current herd name but that only leaves me like 14 spaces for names and its kind of hard. So Im requesting EOTL as a new herd name.)

My farm name will still be End of The Line Farm and my website is still endofthelinefarm.com but my herd name will just be an acronym.

and Im so sorry to hear about your father - what a great way to remember him.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Agreed with Stacey. My farm name is Five Goat Farm (after our first 5 goats who got us into this whole thing), but my herd name will be FGF


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok that makes sense to keep it short! Thanks  yes I wanted to honor him in some way. Since I prob won't be keeping any of his pigeons, I just never had any interest in birds


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Dutch loft farm sounds good together  I don't have a name either. I call myself 4 seasons farm but my dad said he thinks there is already a goat farm not to far away from us who has that name. But I've been thinking about calling my farm fat goat farm or Mal's minis farm because my name is Malory, but I haven't decided yet.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I like Mal's Minis it has a nice ring to it


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

We just named our's . Went went with " I'll Fly Away Farm " one of our most love songs.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

dixiequeen said:


> We just named our's . Went went with " I'll Fly Away Farm " one of our most love songs.


That is a good song  I like it.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

NoahEm said:


> I like Mal's Minis it has a nice ring to it


You could call yourself Dutch loft heritage farm.

Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

I never thought of a herd name?!? But I got to have one now!! My daughter, Myla says ours should be.. The Rockin Fun Farm!!!
Lol I kinda like it!!
Any other suggestions?!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha  I think you should keep it the rockin fun farm!!!! Haha :'D


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

4 seasons I like that for the farm name! Thanks for the idea


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Your welcome 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Haha  I think you should keep it the rockin fun farm!!!! Haha :'D
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


I am keeping it!! Lol and my 8 yr old thought of it.. She is pretty proud of herself 

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Haha I love it!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Dutch loft farm sounds good together  I don't have a name either. I call myself 4 seasons farm but my dad said he thinks there is already a goat farm not to far away from us who has that name. But I've been thinking about calling my farm fat goat farm or Mal's minis farm because my name is Malory, but I haven't decided yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Dutch Loft Farm is 15 characters and spaces - you count the space after the herd name and that only leaves you with 14 spaces to work with for a name. I wouldnt use Farm. You will find that its hard to come up with short enough names in the long run and will have to pay to have it changed to something shorter.

Mal's Minis is nice - just be sure you arent ever going to want a standard breed 

EDIT:
Dutch loft heritage farm is 24 plus the space after the herd name so thats 25 spaces used out of 30 allowed for a name - I wouldnt do that. If you like the name use DLHF as your herd name and have the full name for a "farm name"


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Stacey yes we are going to go with only "Dutch Loft" for the Herd name. Maybe add something to it for a "farm name"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is Shady Acre Poultry...but any of my soaps will be labeled Shady Acre Goats Milk Soap......or Shady Acre Goats Milk Lotion, etc. I don't have registered stock yet, so not sure how I'll do that.

I like Dutch Loft...then you can just add to it...like Dutch Loft Nigerians, or Dutch Loft Lamanchas...


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

So I heard back from AGS just waiting to hear from ADGA. I didn't get an email back from them when I became a member earlier this week. So I never got a member ID. Does it usually take a little while to hear about the member ID from ADGA.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Worried maybe my membership didn't go through since I applied and payed online..... But the herd name is available with AGS. Fingers crossed for ADGA


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

You can call them and ask about your membership and whether the herd name you want is available. It's probably just still being processed.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm glad to see that people do use acronyms for their herd name. Since Wild Hearts Ranch is pretty long I'd like to use WHR as my prefix, if and when I have registered stock.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

right now they say on their website they are only caught up to January 20th. So if you processed your herd name request after January 20th they haven't gotten to it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You could always email them and ask if the name is available.
I did that many times and I'm sure I aggravated a few of them , but they were all nice about it. At least you will know its available.

Good luck , its a real nice name and a wonderful remembrance of your Dad


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm throwing around the name Gennessee Farm. It's a cherokee word for beautiful valley. And our area is rich in cherokee history. And the valley I live in is beautiful. So I though it fit. I haven't got deep enough in goats yet to even think about a herd name. Lol. I only have 4 goats. But using the name u have picked sounds pretty cool. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

